# صلوات مستجابه ( بحث بطول الانجيل بعهديه ) .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2012)

صلوات مستجابه ( بحث بطول الانجيل بعهديه ) .. asmicheal

كلنا نمر باحباط وكثير من الضيق 
لذا فكرت بقوه ربنا 
ان اقوم بهذا البحث لنفسى قبل الكل 
عن
الصلوات المستجابه 
بالانجيل كله بعهديه 
 بحث متجدد 
تابعوااااااااااا
لو 
حبيتم 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2012)

*صلاه   ابراهيم لاجل زوجه صالحه لابنه اسحق :
=========================
سفر التكوين : *

 * الإصحاح  الرابع والعشرون*

                  24: 1 و شاخ ابراهيم و تقدم في الايام و بارك الرب ابراهيم في كل                  شيء 
                  24: 2 و قال ابراهيم لعبده كبير بيته المستولي على كل ما كان له ضع                  يدك تحت فخذي 
                  24: 3 فاستحلفك بالرب اله السماء و اله الارض ان لا تاخذ زوجة                  لابني من بنات الكنعانيين الذين انا ساكن بينهم 
                  24: 4 بل الى ارضي و الى عشيرتي تذهب و تاخذ زوجة لابني اسحق                 
                  24: 5 فقال له العبد ربما لا تشاء المراة ان تتبعني الى هذه الارض                  هل ارجع بابنك الى الارض التي خرجت منها 
                  24: 6 فقال له ابراهيم احترز من ان ترجع بابني الى هناك                  
                  24: 7 الرب اله السماء الذي اخذني من بيت ابي و من ارض ميلادي و                  الذي كلمني و الذي اقسم لي قائلا لنسلك اعطي هذه الارض هو يرسل                  ملاكه امامك فتاخذ زوجة لابني من هناك 
                  24: 8 و ان لم تشا المراة ان تتبعك تبرات من حلفي هذا اما ابني فلا                  ترجع به الى هناك 
                  24: 9 فوضع العبد يده تحت فخذ ابراهيم مولاه و حلف له على هذا                  الامر 
                  24: 10 ثم اخذ العبد عشرة جمال من جمال مولاه و مضى و جميع خيرات                  مولاه في يده فقام و ذهب الى ارام النهرين الى مدينة ناحور                  
                  24: 11 و اناخ الجمال خارج المدينة عند بئر الماء وقت المساء وقت                  خروج المستقيات 
                  24: 12 و قال ايها الرب اله سيدي ابراهيم يسر لي اليوم و اصنع لطفا                  الى سيدي ابراهيم 
                  24: 13 ها انا واقف على عين الماء و بنات اهل المدينة خارجات                  ليستقين ماء 
                  24: 14 فليكن ان الفتاة التي اقول لها اميلي جرتك لاشرب فتقول اشرب                  و انا اسقي جمالك ايضا هي التي عينتها لعبدك اسحق و بها اعلم انك                  صنعت لطفا الى سيدي 
                  24: 15 و اذ كان لم يفرغ بعد من الكلام اذا رفقة التي ولدت لبتوئيل                  ابن ملكة امراة ناحور اخي ابراهيم خارجة و جرتها على كتفها                  
                  24: 16 و كانت الفتاة حسنة المنظر جدا و عذراء لم يعرفها رجل فنزلت                  الى العين و ملات جرتها و طلعت 
                  24: 17 فركض العبد للقائها و قال اسقيني قليل ماء من جرتك                  
                  24: 18 فقالت اشرب يا سيدي و اسرعت و انزلت جرتها على يدها و سقته                 
                  24: 19 و لما فرغت من سقيه قالت استقي لجمالك ايضا حتى تفرغ من                  الشرب 
                  24: 20 فاسرعت و افرغت جرتها في المسقاة و ركضت ايضا الى البئر                  لتستقي فاستقت لكل جماله 
                  24: 21 و الرجل يتفرس فيها صامتا ليعلم اانجح الرب طريقه ام لا                 
                  24: 22 و حدث عندما فرغت الجمال من الشرب ان الرجل اخذ خزامة ذهب                  وزنها نصف شاقل و سوارين على يديها وزنهما عشرة شواقل ذهب                  
                  24: 23 و قال بنت من انت اخبريني هل في بيت ابيك مكان لنا لنبيت                 
                  24: 24 فقالت له انا بنت بتوئيل ابن ملكة الذي ولدته لناحور                  
                  24: 25 و قالت له عندنا تبن و علف كثير و مكان لتبيتوا ايضا                  
                  24: 26 فخر الرجل و سجد للرب 
                  24: 27 و قال مبارك الرب اله سيدي ابراهيم الذي لم يمنع لطفه و حقه                  عن سيدي اذ كنت انا في الطريق هداني الرب الى بيت اخوة سيدي                  
                  24: 28 فركضت الفتاة و اخبرت بيت امها بحسب هذه الامور  
                  24: 29 و كان لرفقة اخ اسمه لابان فركض لابان الى الرجل خارجا الى                  العين 
                  24: 30 و حدث انه اذ راى الخزامة و السوارين على يدي اخته و اذ سمع                  كلام رفقة اخته قائلة هكذا كلمني الرجل جاء الى الرجل و اذا هو                  واقف عند الجمال على العين 
                  24: 31 فقال ادخل يا مبارك الرب لماذا تقف خارجا و انا قد هيات                  البيت و مكانا للجمال 
                  24: 32 فدخل الرجل الى البيت و حل عن الجمال فاعطى تبنا و علفا                  للجمال و ماء لغسل رجليه و ارجل الرجال الذين معه 
                  24: 33 و وضع قدامه لياكل فقال لا اكل حتى اتكلم كلامي فقال تكلم                 
                  24: 34 فقال انا عبد ابراهيم 
                  24: 35 و الرب قد بارك مولاي جدا فصار عظيما و اعطاه غنما و بقرا و                  فضة و ذهبا و عبيدا و اماء و جمالا و حميرا 
                  24: 36 و ولدت سارة امراة سيدي ابنا لسيدي بعدما شاخت فقد اعطاه كل                  ما له 
                  24: 37 و استحلفني سيدي قائلا لا تاخذ زوجة لابني من بنات                  الكنعانيين الذين انا ساكن في ارضهم 
                  24: 38 بل الى بيت ابي تذهب و الى عشيرتي و تاخذ زوجة لابني                  
                  24: 39 فقلت لسيدي ربما لا تتبعني المراة 
                  24: 40 فقال لي ان الرب الذي سرت امامه يرسل ملاكه معك و ينجح                  طريقك فتاخذ زوجة لابني من عشيرتي و من بيت ابي 
                  24: 41 حينئذ تتبرا من حلفي حينما تجيء الى عشيرتي و ان لم يعطوك                  فتكون بريئا من حلفي 
                  24: 42 فجئت اليوم الى العين و قلت ايها الرب اله سيدي ابراهيم ان                  كنت تنجح طريقي الذي انا سالك فيه 
                  24: 43 فها انا واقف على عين الماء و ليكن ان الفتاة التي تخرج                  لتستقي و اقول لها اسقيني قليل ماء من جرتك 
                  24: 44 فتقول لي اشرب انت و انا استقي لجمالك ايضا هي المراة التي                  عينها الرب لابن سيدي 
                  24: 45 و اذ كنت انا لم افرغ بعد من الكلام في قلبي اذا رفقة خارجة                  و جرتها على كتفها فنزلت الى العين و استقت فقلت لها اسقيني                  
                  24: 46 فاسرعت و انزلت جرتها عنها و قالت اشرب و انا اسقي جمالك                  ايضا فشربت و سقت الجمال ايضا 
                  24: 47 فسالتها و قلت بنت من انت فقالت بنت بتوئيل بن ناحور الذي                  ولدته له ملكة فوضعت الخزامة في انفها و السوارين على يديها                  
                  24: 48 و خررت و سجدت للرب و باركت الرب اله سيدي ابراهيم الذي                  هداني في طريق امين لاخذ ابنة اخي سيدي لابنه 
                  24: 49 و الان ان كنتم تصنعون معروفا و امانة الى سيدي فاخبروني و                  الا فاخبروني لانصرف يمينا او شمالا 
                  24: 50 فاجاب لابان و بتوئيل و قالا من عند الرب خرج الامر لا نقدر                  ان نكلمك بشر او خير 
                  24: 51 هوذا رفقة قدامك خذها و اذهب فلتكن زوجة لابن سيدك كما تكلم                  الرب 
                  24: 52 و كان عندما سمع عبد ابراهيم كلامهم انه سجد للرب الى الارض                 
                  24: 53 و اخرج العبد انية فضة و انية ذهب و ثيابا و اعطاها لرفقة و                  اعطى تحفا لاخيها و لامها 
                  24: 54 فاكل و شرب هو و الرجال الذين معه و باتوا ثم قاموا صباحا                  فقال اصرفوني الى سيدي 
                  24: 55 فقال اخوها و امها لتمكث الفتاة عندنا اياما او عشرة بعد                  ذلك تمضي 
                  24: 56 فقال لهم لا تعوقوني و الرب قد انجح طريقي اصرفوني لاذهب                  الى سيدي 
                  24: 57 فقالوا ندعو الفتاة و نسالها شفاها 
                  24: 58 فدعوا رفقة و قالوا لها هل تذهبين مع هذا الرجل فقالت اذهب                 
                  24: 59 فصرفوا رفقة اختهم و مرضعتها و عبد ابراهيم و رجاله                  
                  24: 60 و باركوا رفقة و قالوا لها انت اختنا صيري الوف ربوات و                  ليرث نسلك باب مبغضيه 
                  24: 61 فقامت رفقة و فتياتها و ركبن على الجمال و تبعن الرجل فاخذ                  العبد رفقة و مضى 
                  24: 62 و كان اسحق قد اتى من ورود بئر لحي رئي اذ كان ساكنا في ارض                  الجنوب 
                  24: 63 و خرج اسحق ليتامل في الحقل عند اقبال المساء فرفع عينيه و                  نظر و اذا جمال مقبلة 
                  24: 64 و رفعت رفقة عينيها فرات اسحق فنزلت عن الجمل  
                  24: 65 و قالت للعبد من هذا الرجل الماشي في الحقل للقائنا فقال                  العبد هو سيدي فاخذت البرقع و تغطت 
                  24: 66 ثم حدث العبد اسحق بكل الامور التي صنع 
                  24: 67 فادخلها اسحق الى خباء سارة امه و اخذ رفقة فصارت له زوجة و                  احبها فتعزى اسحق بعد موت امه


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2012)

*صلاه صراخ بنى اسرائيل فى مصر 
=====================
سفر الخروج  الاصحاح الثانى 
*

 2:                  23 و حدث في تلك الايام الكثيرة ان ملك مصر مات و تنهد بنو اسرائيل                  من العبودية و صرخوا فصعد صراخهم الى الله من اجل العبودية                  
2:                  24 فسمع الله انينهم فتذكر الله ميثاقه مع ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب                 
2:                  25 و نظر الله بني اسرائيل و علم الله 

 الإصحاح  الثالث

3:                  1 و اما موسى فكان يرعى غنم يثرون حميه كاهن مديان فساق الغنم الى                  وراء البرية و جاء الى جبل الله حوريب  
3:                  2 و ظهر له ملاك الرب بلهيب نار من وسط عليقة فنظر و اذا العليقة                  تتوقد بالنار و العليقة لم تكن تحترق  
3:                  3 فقال موسى اميل الان لانظر هذا المنظر العظيم لماذا لا تحترق                  العليقة  
3:                  4 فلما راى الرب انه مال لينظر ناداه الله من وسط العليقة و قال                  موسى موسى فقال هانذا  
3:                  5 فقال لا تقترب الى ههنا اخلع حذائك من رجليك لان الموضع الذي انت                  واقف عليه ارض مقدسة  
3:                  6 ثم قال انا اله ابيك اله ابراهيم و اله اسحق و اله يعقوب فغطى                  موسى وجهه لانه خاف ان ينظر الى الله  
3:                  7 فقال الرب اني قد رايت مذلة شعبي الذي في مصر و سمعت صراخهم من                  اجل مسخريهم اني علمت اوجاعهم  
3:                  8 فنزلت لانقذهم من ايدي المصريين و اصعدهم من تلك الارض الى ارض                  جيدة و واسعة الى ارض تفيض لبنا و عسلا الى مكان الكنعانيين و                  الحثيين و الاموريين و الفرزيين و الحويين و اليبوسيين   
3:                  9 و الان هوذا صراخ بني اسرائيل قد اتى الي و رايت ايضا الضيقة                  التي يضايقهم بها المصريون  
3:                  10 فالان هلم فارسلك الى فرعون و تخرج شعبي بني اسرائيل من مصر


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2012)

*خروج بنى اسرائيل من مصر **
======================================*
*الإصحاح  الرابع عشر*



                 14: 9 فسعى المصريون وراءهم و ادركوهم جميع خيل مركبات فرعون و                  فرسانه و جيشه و هم نازلون عند البحر عند فم الحيروث امام بعل صفون                 
                 14: 10 فلما اقترب فرعون رفع بنو اسرائيل عيونهم و اذا المصريون                  راحلون وراءهم ففزعوا جدا و صرخ بنو اسرائيل الى الرب  
                 14: 11 و قالوا لموسى هل لانه ليست قبور في مصر اخذتنا لنموت في                  البرية ماذا صنعت بنا حتى اخرجتنا من مصر 
                 14: 12 اليس هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمناك به في مصر قائلين كف عنا                  فنخدم المصريين لانه خير لنا ان نخدم المصريين من ان نموت في                  البرية 
                 14: 13 فقال موسى للشعب لا تخافوا قفوا و انظروا خلاص الرب الذي                  يصنعه لكم اليوم فانه كما رايتم المصريين اليوم لا تعودون ترونهم                  ايضا الى الابد 
                 14: 14 الرب يقاتل عنكم و انتم تصمتون 
                 14: 15 فقال الرب لموسى ما لك تصرخ الي قل لبني اسرائيل ان يرحلوا                 
                 14: 16 و ارفع انت عصاك و مد يدك على البحر و شقه فيدخل بنو                  اسرائيل في وسط البحر على اليابسة 
                 14: 17 و ها انا اشدد قلوب المصريين حتى يدخلوا وراءهم فاتمجد                  بفرعون و كل جيشه بمركباته و فرسانه 
                 14: 18 فيعرف المصريون اني انا الرب حين اتمجد بفرعون و مركباته و                  فرسانه 
                 14: 19 فانتقل ملاك الله السائر امام عسكر اسرائيل و سار وراءهم و                  انتقل عمود السحاب من امامهم و وقف وراءهم 
                 14: 20 فدخل بين عسكر المصريين و عسكر اسرائيل و صار السحاب و                  الظلام و اضاء الليل فلم يقترب هذا الى ذاك كل الليل  
                 14: 21 و مد موسى يده على البحر فاجرى الرب البحر بريح شرقية شديدة                  كل الليل و جعل البحر يابسة و انشق الماء 
                 14: 22 فدخل بنو اسرائيل في وسط البحر على اليابسة و الماء سور لهم                  عن يمينهم و عن يسارهم 
                 14: 23 و تبعهم المصريون و دخلوا وراءهم جميع خيل فرعون و مركباته                  و فرسانه الى وسط البحر 
                 14: 24 و كان في هزيع الصبح ان الرب اشرف على عسكر المصريين في                  عمود النار و السحاب و ازعج عسكر المصريين 
                 14: 25 و خلع بكر مركباتهم حتى ساقوها بثقلة فقال المصريون نهرب من                  اسرائيل لان الرب يقاتل المصريين عنهم 
                 14: 26 فقال الرب لموسى مد يدك على البحر ليرجع الماء على المصريين                  على مركباتهم و فرسانهم 
                 14: 27 فمد موسى يده على البحر فرجع البحر عند اقفال الصبح الى                  حاله الدائمة و المصريون هاربون الى لقائه فدفع الرب المصريين في                  وسط البحر 
                 14: 28 فرجع الماء و غطى مركبات و فرسان جميع جيش فرعون الذي دخل                  ورائهم في البحر لم يبق منهم و لا واحد 
                 14: 29 و اما بنو اسرائيل فمشوا على اليابسة في وسط البحر و الماء                  سور لهم عن يمينهم و عن يسارهم 
                 14: 30 فخلص الرب في ذلك اليوم اسرائيل من يد المصريين و نظر                  اسرائيل المصريين امواتا على شاطئ البحر 
                 14: 31 و راى اسرائيل الفعل العظيم الذي صنعه الرب بالمصريين فخاف                  الشعب الرب و امنوا بالرب و بعبده موسى






* الإصحاح  الخامس عشر*

                 15: 1 حينئذ رنم موسى و بنو اسرائيل هذه التسبيحة للرب و قالوا                  ارنم للرب فانه قد تعظم الفرس و راكبه طرحهما في البحر  
                 15: 2 الرب قوتي و نشيدي و قد صار خلاصي هذا الهي فامجده اله ابي                  فارفعه 
                 15: 3 الرب رجل الحرب الرب اسمه 
                 15: 4 مركبات فرعون و جيشه القاها في البحر فغرق افضل جنوده                  المركبية في بحر سوف 
                 15: 5 تغطيهم اللجج قد هبطوا في الاعماق كحجر 
                 15: 6 يمينك يا رب معتزة بالقدرة يمينك يا رب تحطم العدو  
                 15: 7 و بكثرة عظمتك تهدم مقاوميك ترسل سخطك فياكلهم كالقش  
                 15: 8 و بريح انفك تراكمت المياه انتصبت المجاري كرابية تجمدت                  اللجج في قلب البحر 
                 15: 9 قال العدو اتبع ادرك اقسم غنيمة تمتلئ منهم نفسي اجرد سيفي                  تفنيهم يدي 
                 15: 10 نفخت بريحك فغطاهم البحر غاصوا كالرصاص في مياه غامرة                 
                 15: 11 من مثلك بين الالهة يا رب من مثلك معتزا في القداسة مخوفا                  بالتسابيح صانعا عجائب 
                 15: 12 تمد يمينك فتبتلعهم الارض 
                 15: 13 ترشد برافتك الشعب الذي فديته تهديه بقوتك الى مسكن قدسك                 
                 15: 14 يسمع الشعوب فيرتعدون تاخذ الرعدة سكان فلسطين  
                 15: 15 حينئذ يندهش امراء ادوم اقوياء مواب تاخذهم الرجفة يذوب                  جميع سكان كنعان 
                 15: 16 تقع عليهم الهيبة و الرعب بعظمة ذراعك يصمتون كالحجر حتى                  يعبر شعبك يا رب حتى يعبر الشعب الذي اقتنيته 
                 15: 17 تجيء بهم و تغرسهم في جبل ميراثك المكان الذي صنعته يا رب                  لسكنك المقدس الذي هياته يداك يا رب 
                 15: 18 الرب يملك الى الدهر و الابد 
                 15: 19 فان خيل فرعون دخلت بمركباته و فرسانه الى البحر و رد الرب                  عليهم ماء البحر و اما بنو اسرائيل فمشوا على اليابسة في وسط البحر


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2012)

*صلاه موسى لاجل المياه بالصحراء 
===================*


*الإصحاح  الخامس عشر*

*سفر الخروج*
​                  15: 22 ثم ارتحل موسى باسرائيل من بحر سوف و خرجوا الى برية شور                  فساروا ثلاثة ايام في البرية و لم يجدوا ماء ​                  15: 23 فجاءوا الى مارة و لم يقدروا ان يشربوا ماء من مارة لانه مر                  لذلك دعي اسمها مارة ​                  15: 24 فتذمر الشعب على موسى قائلين ماذا نشرب ​                  15: 25 فصرخ الى الرب فاراه الرب شجرة فطرحها في الماء فصار الماء                  عذبا هناك وضع له فريضة و حكما و هناك امتحنه ​                  15: 26 فقال ان كنت تسمع لصوت الرب الهك و تصنع الحق في عينيه و                  تصغي الى وصاياه و تحفظ جميع فرائضه فمرضا ما مما وضعته على                  المصريين لا اضع عليك فاني انا الرب شافيك ​                  15: 27 ثم جاءوا الى ايليم و هناك اثنتا عشرة عين ماء و سبعون نخلة                  فنزلوا هناك عند الماء


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2012)

*صلاه موسى لاجل طعام فى الصحراء 
=====================
*
* الإصحاح السادس عشر*

                 16: 1 ثم ارتحلوا من ايليم و اتى كل جماعة بني اسرائيل الى برية                  سين التي بين ايليم و سيناء في اليوم الخامس عشر من الشهر الثاني                  بعد خروجهم من ارض مصر 
                 16: 2 فتذمر كل جماعة بني اسرائيل على موسى و هرون في البرية                 
                 16: 3 و قال لهما بنو اسرائيل ليتنا متنا بيد الرب في ارض مصر اذ                  كنا جالسين عند قدور اللحم ناكل خبزا للشبع فانكما اخرجتمانا الى                  هذا القفر لكي تميتا كل هذا الجمهور بالجوع 
                 16: 4 فقال الرب لموسى ها انا امطر لكم خبزا من السماء فيخرج الشعب                  و يلتقطون حاجة اليوم بيومها لكي امتحنهم ايسلكون في ناموسي ام لا                 
                 16: 5 و يكون في اليوم السادس انهم يهيئون ما يجيئون به فيكون ضعف                  ما يلتقطونه يوما فيوما 
                 16: 6 فقال موسى و هرون لجميع بين اسرائيل في المساء تعلمون ان                  الرب اخرجكم من ارض مصر 
                 16: 7 و في الصباح ترون مجد الرب لاستماعه تذمركم على الرب و اما                  نحن فماذا حتى تتذمروا علينا 
                 16: 8 و قال موسى ذلك بان الرب يعطيكم في المساء لحما لتاكلوا و في                  الصباح خبزا لتشبعوا لاستماع الرب تذمركم الذي تتذمرون عليه و اما                  نحن فماذا ليس علينا تذمركم بل على الرب 
                 16: 9 و قال موسى لهرون قل لكل جماعة بني اسرائيل اقتربوا الى امام                  الرب لانه قد سمع تذمركم 
                 16: 10 فحدث اذ كان هرون يكلم كل جماعة بني اسرائيل انهم التفتوا                  نحو البرية و اذا مجد الرب قد ظهر في السحاب 
                 16: 11 فكلم الرب موسى قائلا 
                 16: 12 سمعت تذمر بني اسرائيل كلمهم قائلا في العشية تاكلون لحما و                  في الصباح تشبعون خبزا و تعلمون اني انا الرب الهكم  
                 16: 13 فكان في المساء ان السلوى صعدت و غطت المحلة و في الصباح                  كان سقيط الندى حوالي المحلة 
                 16: 14 و لما ارتفع سقيط الندى اذا على وجه البرية شيء دقيق مثل                  قشور دقيق كالجليد على الارض 
                 16: 15 فلما راى بنو اسرائيل قالوا بعضهم لبعض من هو لانهم لم                  يعرفوا ما هو فقال لهم موسى هو الخبز الذي اعطاكم الرب لتاكلوا                 
                 16: 16 هذا هو الشيء الذي امر به الرب التقطوا منه كل واحد على حسب                  اكله عمرا للراس على عدد نفوسكم تاخذون كل واحد للذين في خيمته                 
                 16: 17 ففعل بنو اسرائيل هكذا و التقطوا بين مكثر و مقلل  
                 16: 18 و لما كالوا بالعمر لم يفضل المكثر و المقلل لم ينقص كانوا                  قد التقطوا كل واحد على حسب اكله 
                 16: 19 و قال لهم موسى لا يبقي احد منه الى الصباح 
                 16: 20 لكنهم لم يسمعوا لموسى بل ابقى منه اناس الى الصباح فتولد                  فيه دود و انتن فسخط عليهم موسى 
                 16: 21 و كانوا يلتقطونه صباحا فصباحا كل واحد على حسب اكله و اذا                  حميت الشمس كان يذوب 
                 16: 22 ثم كان في اليوم السادس انهم التقطوا خبزا مضاعفا عمرين                  للواحد فجاء كل رؤساء الجماعة و اخبروا موسى 
                 16: 23 فقال لهم هذا ما قال الرب غدا عطلة سبت مقدس للرب اخبزوا ما                  تخبزون و اطبخوا ما تطبخون و كل ما فضل ضعوه عندكم ليحفظ الى الغد                 
                 16: 24 فوضعوه الى الغد كما امر موسى فلم ينتن و لا صار فيه دود                 
                 16: 25 فقال موسى كلوه اليوم لان للرب اليوم سبتا اليوم لا تجدونه                  في الحقل 
                 16: 26 ستة ايام تلتقطونه و اما اليوم السابع ففيه سبت لا يوجد فيه                 
                 16: 27 و حدث في اليوم السابع ان بعض الشعب خرجوا ليلتقطوا فلم                  يجدوا 
                 16: 28 فقال الرب لموسى الى متى تابون ان تحفظوا وصاياي و شرائعي                 
                 16: 29 انظروا ان الرب اعطاكم السبت لذلك هو يعطيكم في اليوم                  السادس خبز يومين اجلسوا كل واحد في مكانه لا يخرج احد من مكانه في                  اليوم السابع 
                 16: 30 فاستراح الشعب في اليوم السابع 
                 16: 31 و دعا بيت اسرائيل اسمه منا و هو كبزر الكزبرة ابيض و طعمه                  كرقاق بعسل 
                 16: 32 و قال موسى هذا هو الشيء الذي امر به الرب ملء العمر منه                  يكون للحفظ في اجيالكم لكي يروا الخبز الذي اطعمتكم في البرية حين                  اخرجتكم من ارض مصر 
                 16: 33 و قال موسى لهرون خذ قسطا واحدا و اجعل فيه ملء العمر منا و                  ضعه امام الرب للحفظ في اجيالكم 
                 16: 34 كما امر الرب موسى وضعه هرون امام الشهادة للحفظ  
                 16: 35 و اكل بنو اسرائيل المن اربعين سنة حتى جاءوا الى ارض عامرة                  اكلوا المن حتى جاءوا الى طرف ارض كنعان 
                 16: 36 و اما العمر فهو عشر الايفة


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2012)

*صلاه موسى للماء مره ثانيه بصحراء سيناء
 ( صخره حوريب )
=====================
*
* الإصحاح  السابع عشر*

                 17: 1 ثم ارتحل كل جماعة بني اسرائيل من برية سين بحسب مراحلهم على                  موجب امر الرب و نزلوا في رفيديم و لم يكن ماء ليشرب الشعب  
                 17: 2 فخاصم الشعب موسى و قالوا اعطونا ماء لنشرب فقال لهم موسى                  لماذا تخاصمونني لماذا تجربون الرب 
                 17: 3 و عطش هناك الشعب الى الماء و تذمر الشعب على موسى و قالوا                  لماذا اصعدتنا من مصر لتميتنا و اولادنا و مواشينا بالعطش  
                 17: 4 فصرخ موسى الى الرب قائلا ماذا افعل بهذا الشعب بعد قليل                  يرجمونني 
                 17: 5 فقال الرب لموسى مر قدام الشعب و خذ معك من شيوخ اسرائيل و                  عصاك التي ضربت بها النهر خذها في يدك و اذهب 
                 17: 6 ها انا اقف امامك هناك على الصخرة في حوريب فتضرب الصخرة                  فيخرج منها ماء ليشرب الشعب ففعل موسى هكذا امام عيون شيوخ اسرائيل                 
                 17: 7 و دعا اسم الموضع مسة و مريبة من اجل مخاصمة بني اسرائيل و                  من اجل تجربتهم للرب قائلين افي وسطنا الرب ام لا


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2012)

*يتببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببع
لاحقا
لو
حبيتم
تتابعوا 

*


----------



## magedrn (2 فبراير 2012)

متابع يا اسماشيل معاكى وتسلم ايدك على الصلوات الجميلة المعزية دى 
مفيش احسن من الانجيل نلجا ليه وقت الضيق


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2012)

*سقوط اريحا 
*​*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]سفر  يشوع[/FONT]*

*
*​*الإصحاح  الخامس*



​ 5:                  12 و انقطع المن في الغد عند اكلهم من غلة الارض و لم يكن بعد لبني                  اسرائيل من فاكلوا من محصول ارض كنعان في تلك السنة ​ 5:                  13 و حدث لما كان يشوع عند اريحا انه رفع عينيه و نظر و اذا برجل                  واقف قبالته و سيفه مسلول بيده فسار يشوع اليه و قال له هل لنا انت                  او لاعدائنا ​ 5:                  14 فقال كلا بل انا رئيس جند الرب الان اتيت فسقط يشوع على وجهه                  الى الارض و سجد و قال له بماذا يكلم سيدي عبده ​ 5:                  15 فقال رئيس جند الرب ليشوع اخلع نعلك من رجلك لان المكان الذي                  انت واقف عليه هو مقدس ففعل يشوع كذلك 




​*الإصحاح  السادس*



​

​ 6:                  1 و كانت اريحا مغلقة مقفلة بسبب بني اسرائيل لا احد يخرج و لا احد                  يدخل ​ 6:                  2 فقال الرب ليشوع انظر قد دفعت بيدك اريحا و ملكها جبابرة الباس                 ​ 6:                  3 تدورون دائرة المدينة جميع رجال الحرب حول المدينة مرة واحدة                  هكذا تفعلون ستة ايام ​ 6:                  4 و سبعة كهنة يحملون ابواق الهتاف السبعة امام التابوت و في اليوم                  السابع تدورون دائرة المدينة سبع مرات و الكهنة يضربون بالابواق                 ​ 6:                  5 و يكون عند امتداد صوت قرن الهتاف عند استماعكم صوت البوق ان                  جميع الشعب يهتف هتافا عظيما فيسقط سور المدينة في مكانه و يصعد                  الشعب كل رجل مع وجهه ​ 6:                  6 فدعا يشوع بن نون الكهنة و قال لهم احملوا تابوت العهد و ليحمل                  سبعة كهنة سبعة ابواق هتاف امام تابوت الرب ​ 6:                  7 و قالوا للشعب اجتازوا و دوروا دائرة المدينة و ليجتز المتجرد                  امام تابوت الرب ​ 6:                  8 و كان كما قال يشوع للشعب اجتاز السبعة الكهنة حاملين ابواق                  الهتاف السبعة امام الرب و ضربوا بالابواق و تابوت عهد الرب سائر                  وراءهم ​ 6:                  9 و كل متجرد سائر امام الكهنة الضاربين بالابواق و الساقة سائرة                  وراء التابوت كانوا يسيرون و يضربون بالابواق ​ 6:                  10 و امر يشوع الشعب قائلا لا تهتفوا و لا تسمعوا صوتكم و لا تخرج                  من افواهكم كلمة حتى يوم اقول لكم اهتفوا فتهتفون ​ 6:                  11 فدار تابوت الرب حول المدينة مرة واحدة ثم دخلوا المحلة و باتوا                  في المحلة ​ 6:                  12 فبكر يشوع في الغد و حمل الكهنة تابوت الرب ​ 6:                  13 و السبعة الكهنة الحاملون ابواق الهتاف السبعة امام تابوت الرب                  سائرون سيرا و ضاربون بالابواق و المتجردون سائرون امامهم و الساقة                  سائرة وراء تابوت الرب كانوا يسيرون و يضربون بالابواق ​ 6:                  14 و داروا بالمدينة في اليوم الثاني مرة واحدة ثم رجعوا الى                  المحلة هكذا فعلوا ستة ايام ​ 6:                  15 و كان في اليوم السابع انهم بكروا عند طلوع الفجر و داروا دائرة                  المدينة على هذا المنوال سبع مرات في ذلك اليوم فقط داروا دائرة                  المدينة سبع مرات ​ 6:                  16 و كان في المرة السابعة عندما ضرب الكهنة بالابواق ان يشوع قال                  للشعب اهتفوا لان الرب قد اعطاكم المدينة ​ 6:                  17 فتكون المدينة و كل ما فيها محرما للرب راحاب الزانية فقط تحيا                  هي و كل من معها في البيت لانها قد خبات المرسلين اللذين ارسلناهما                 ​ 6:                  18 و اما انتم فاحترزوا من الحرام لئلا تحرموا و تاخذوا من الحرام                  و تجعلوا محلة اسرائيل محرمة و تكدروها ​ 6:                  19 و كل الفضة و الذهب و انية النحاس و الحديد تكون قدسا للرب و                  تدخل في خزانة الرب ​ 6:                  20 فهتف الشعب و ضربوا بالابواق و كان حين سمع الشعب صوت البوق ان                  الشعب هتف هتافا عظيما فسقط السور في مكانه و صعد الشعب الى                  المدينة كل رجل مع وجهه و اخذوا المدينة ​ 6:                  21 و حرموا كل ما في المدينة من رجل و امراة من طفل و شيخ حتى                  البقر و الغنم و الحمير بحد السيف ​ 6:                  22 و قال يشوع للرجلين اللذين تجسسا الارض ادخلا بيت المراة                  الزانية و اخرجا من هناك المراة و كل ما لها كما حلفتما لها                  ​ 6:                  23 فدخل الغلامان الجاسوسان و اخرجا راحاب و اباها و امها و اخوتها                  و كل ما لها و اخرجا كل عشائرها و تركاهم خارج محلة اسرائيل                  ​ 6:                  24 و احرقوا المدينة بالنار مع كل ما بها انما الفضة و الذهب و                  انية النحاس و الحديد جعلوها في خزانة بيت الرب ​ 6:                  25 و استحيا يشوع راحاب الزانية و بيت ابيها و كل ما لها و سكنت في                  وسط اسرائيل الى هذا اليوم لانها خبات المرسلين اللذين ارسلهما                  يشوع لكي يتجسسا اريحا ​ 6:                  26 و حلف يشوع في ذلك الوقت قائلا ملعون قدام الرب الرجل الذي يقوم                  و يبني هذه المدينة اريحا ببكره يؤسسها و بصغيره ينصب ابوابها                 ​ 6:                  27 و كان الرب مع يشوع و كان خبره في جميع الارض 


​*
*​


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2012)

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]سفر  القضاة[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]جدعون[/FONT]*


*الإصحاح  السادس*


 6:                  7 و كان لما صرخ بنو اسرائيل الى الرب بسبب المديانيين  
6:                  8 ان الرب ارسل رجلا نبيا الى بني اسرائيل فقال لهم هكذا قال الرب                  اله اسرائيل اني قد اصعدتكم من مصر و اخرجتكم من بيت العبودية                 
6:                  9 و انقذتكم من يد المصريين و من يد جميع مضايقيكم و طردتهم من                  امامكم و اعطيتكم ارضهم 
6:                  10 و قلت لكم انا الرب الهكم لا تخافوا الهة الاموريين الذين انتم                  ساكنون ارضهم و لم تسمعوا لصوتي 
6:                  11 و اتى ملاك الرب و جلس تحت البطمة التي في عفرة التي ليواش                  الابيعزري و ابنه جدعون كان يخبط حنطة في المعصرة لكي يهربها من                  المديانيين 
6:                  12 فظهر له ملاك الرب و قال له الرب معك يا جبار الباس  
6:                  13 فقال له جدعون اسالك يا سيدي اذا كان الرب معنا فلماذا اصابتنا                  كل هذه و اين كل عجائبه التي اخبرنا بها اباؤنا قائلين الم يصعدنا                  الرب من مصر و الان قد رفضنا الرب و جعلنا في كف مديان  
6:                  14 فالتفت اليه الرب و قال اذهب بقوتك هذه و خلص اسرائيل من كف                  مديان اما ارسلتك 
6:                  15 فقال له اسالك يا سيدي بماذا اخلص اسرائيل ها عشيرتي هي الذلى                  في منسى و انا الاصغر في بيت ابي 
6:                  16 فقال له الرب اني اكون معك و ستضرب المديانيين كرجل واحد                  
6:                  17 فقال له ان كنت قد وجدت نعمة في عينيك فاصنع لي علامة انك انت                  تكلمني 
6:                  18 لا تبرح من ههنا حتى اتي اليك و اخرج تقدمتي و اضعها امامك فقال                  اني ابقى حتى ترجع 
6:                  19 فدخل جدعون و عمل جدي معزى و ايفة دقيق فطيرا اما اللحم فوضعه                  في سل و اما المرق فوضعه في قدر و خرج بها اليه الى تحت البطمة و                  قدمها 
6:                  20 فقال له ملاك الله خذ اللحم و الفطير و ضعهما على تلك الصخرة و                  اسكب المرق ففعل كذلك 
6:                  21 فمد ملاك الرب طرف العكاز الذي بيده و مس اللحم و الفطير فصعدت                  نار من الصخرة و اكلت اللحم و الفطير و ذهب ملاك الرب عن عينيه                 
6:                  22 فراى جدعون انه ملاك الرب فقال جدعون اه يا سيدي الرب لاني قد                  رايت ملاك الرب وجها لوجه 
6:                  23 فقال له الرب السلام لك لا تخف لا تموت 
6:                  24 فبنى جدعون هناك مذبحا للرب و دعاه يهوه شلوم الى هذا اليوم لم                  يزل في عفرة الابيعزريين 
6:                  25 و كان في تلك الليلة ان الرب قال له خذ ثور البقر الذي لابيك و                  ثورا ثانيا ابن سبع سنين و اهدم مذبح البعل الذي لابيك و اقطع                  السارية التي عنده 
6:                  26 و ابن مذبحا للرب الهك على راس هذا الحصن بترتيب و خذ الثور                  الثاني و اصعد محرقة على حطب السارية التي تقطعها 
6:                  27 فاخذ جدعون عشرة رجال من عبيده و عمل كما كلمه الرب و اذ كان                  يخاف من بيت ابيه و اهل المدينة ان يعمل ذلك نهارا فعمله ليلا                 
6:                  28 فبكر اهل المدينة في الغد و اذا بمذبح البعل قد هدم و السارية                  التي عنده قد قطعت و الثور الثاني قد اصعد على المذبح الذي بني                 
6:                  29 فقالوا الواحد لصاحبه من عمل هذا الامر فسالوا و بحثوا فقالوا                  ان جدعون بن يواش قد فعل هذا الامر 
6:                  30 فقال اهل المدينة ليواش اخرج ابنك لكي يموت لانه هدم مذبح البعل                  و قطع السارية التي عنده 
6:                  31 فقال يواش لجميع القائمين عليه انتم تقاتلون للبعل ام انتم                  تخلصونه من يقاتل له يقتل في هذا الصباح ان كان الها فليقاتل لنفسه                  لان مذبحه قد هدم 
6:                  32 فدعاه في ذلك اليوم يربعل قائلا ليقاتله البعل لانه قد هدم                  مذبحه 
6:                  33 و اجتمع جميع المديانيين و العمالقة و بني المشرق معا و عبروا و                  نزلوا في وادي يزرعيل 
6:                  34 و لبس روح الرب جدعون فضرب بالبوق فاجتمع ابيعزر وراءه                  
6:                  35 و ارسل رسلا الى جميع منسى فاجتمع هو ايضا وراءه و ارسل رسلا                  الى اشير و زبولون و نفتالي فصعدوا للقائهم 
6:                  36 و قال جدعون لله ان كنت تخلص بيدي اسرائيل كما تكلمت                  
6:                  37 فها اني واضع جزة الصوف في البيدر فان كان طل على الجزة وحدها و                  جفاف على الارض كلها علمت انك تخلص بيدي اسرائيل كما تكلمت                  
6:                  38 و كان كذلك فبكر في الغد و ضغط الجزة و عصر طلا من الجزة ملء                  قصعة ماء 
6:                  39 فقال جدعون لله لا يحم غضبك علي فاتكلم هذه المرة فقط امتحن هذه                  المرة فقط بالجزة فليكن جفاف في الجزة وحدها و على كل الارض ليكن                  طل 
6:                  40 ففعل الله كذلك في تلك الليلة فكان جفاف في الجزة وحدها و على                  الارض كلها كان طل


----------

